

Three Things Men Can Learn From Women in the Workplace - kiyanforoughi
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/kiyan-foroughi/women-in-the-workplace_b_2806619.html

======
tawgx
Having worked with a female co-founder on two startups I would add a 4th thing
which is being aware how others are feeling (not thinking). Women have much
better (in my experience) radar when it comes to what other people feel at any
given time and therefore know almost in advance how will they decide or act in
certain scenarios. That's invaluable.

~~~
kiyanforoughi
Agreed!

